# Smallest Tank Possible For 2 Rbps



## zackbot (Jun 6, 2012)

Hi,

I would like to get a pair of RBPs and want to know the smallest tank size I can get away with. I currently have a 36 gallon tank ... obviously I already know that the larger the better, but i have $$ and space considerations. Also, would you recommend another piranha-like fish more suitable for a 36 gallon?

Oh, and this is my first time post, so sorry if this is in the wrong place or already covered in another thread.

Thanks! (I mean tanks!)


----------



## Trevorjm (Nov 7, 2011)

A 36 is really pushing it. For one fish it would be a lot better. Two would be fine for a while but as they get bigger it would be a bit too small. RBP's do best in a larger shoal so I'd suggest a different piranha or different fish. Personally, I'd do a shoal of tetras but that's just me. If you're looking for a 'killer fish' then I wouldn't look at piranhas at all. They're really timid especially in a smaller tank like that. I don't have experience with any other fish so I can't really say what other piranha-like fish would work...maybe someone else will chime in here...

It's in the correct spot. btw

Welcome to the Site


----------

